#ubuntu-cz 2011-06-20
<_hubert_> Kluci, nevíte někdo, jak <div> roztáhnout po celé buňce tabulky?
<FrostyX> _hubert_: ty mas jako tabulku, v ni bunky a v bunkach divy ? 
<_hubert_> Jo, je to divné, ale jo...
<FrostyX> tak bych rekl - udelat to jinak :-D
<FrostyX> bo to urcite nebude potreba takto resit.
<_hubert_> Nevidím jinou možnost. :( Přemýšlel jsem, ale asi jinou možnost nemám..
<FrostyX> a co vyrabis ?
<_hubert_> Redakční systém. :D Je to sračka, ale třeba to i jednou bude fungovat. :D Navíc vzhled je s pomocí css3..
<_hubert_> http://upload.h00ked.cz/images/snmekobrazovky1joj.png Vypadá to hrozně, potřebuju vyřešit jenom ten pravý panel...
<_hubert_> Neřeš ty "články", co tam píšu, prosím.. :D
<FrostyX> ja ted ucim jednoho kamose zaklady c++, tak jsem to otevrel az ted
<FrostyX> jo ty chces aby ten pravej sloupec byl vzdycky pres celou vysku ?
<_hubert_> Jou, c++, toho jsem se vzdal po strukturách. :D
<_hubert_> Jo, přesně to chci.
<FrostyX> http://www.jakpsatweb.cz/css/min-height.html nepomuze treba toto ?
<FrostyX> ikdyz spis ne
<_hubert_> Nepotřebuju minimální, spíš něco, jako absolutní... Nebo vnitřní border..
<FrostyX> ja jsem na tebe uplne zapomel :-D. No jestli neco jako absolutni, tak tam nacpi height: xx px; ... ale taky neni zrovna dobry davat pevnou vysku
<_hubert_> Já mám takový dojem, že jsem v pytli..
<|Nuclear|>  /msg NickServ help
<korpyk> :)
#ubuntu-cz 2011-06-21
<freax> prosim vas jak zjistim kodovani pouzity v urcitym adresari a jak ho nasledne zminim rekurzivne v celym tom adresari?
<milan> Chtel bych se zeptat. Pocitac se nevypne vsudem sem nasel co mam dopsat do souboru /boot/group/menu.lst ale tento soubor tam vubec neni..
<milan> musim ho manualne vytvorit?
<milan> mam Ubuntu 11.04
<Chinese_soup> na U11.04 je pokud vim GRUB2
<freax> Chinese_soup: kdyby tu jeste byl, tak by ho to treba zajimalo :-D
<Chinese_soup> nj, tak kdyz prijdu tak part messages nectu
<Chinese_soup> ale diky za upozorneni
#ubuntu-cz 2011-06-22
<tigrid> zdravim je tu někdo kdo hral sim city na linuxu ?
<tigrid> hmm asi ne :-D
<_hubert_> Ha, na průmce po mě chtějí DEVC++, nejsem woknař, seru na ně, kompiluju s g++!
<h00ked_xoom> Konecne irc klient uzpusobeny NA tablety :-) 
<_hubert_> h00ked_xoom: Dej nějaký screeny. :)
<h00ked> jeste nemam hotove
<_hubert_> h00ked, Ale budou, ne? :)
<h00ked> casem jo
<h00ked> ted tam cpu appky a pak tam budu cpat BT5 do dualu
<_hubert_> Hmm, je hodně rozdílných knihoven, mezi win a Linux?
<_hubert_> c++
<h00ked> buh vi...
<h00ked> )buh je google) 
<Chinese_soup> _hubert_: no, v linuxu samozrejme nehledej Win32 API :D
<_hubert_> Bude to vědět učitel programování, winy nevirtualizuju ani neinstaluju. :D 
<_hubert_> Dělá si ze mě alfacomp prdel, nebo thinkPady za 15 000,- mají takt 1.33Ghz?!
<Chinese_soup> haha, horší jak můj shitcompl :D
<_hubert_> No, já se s mými 2.1Ghz taky moc smát nemůžu.. :D
<_hubert_> Ale mně se ty ThinkPady líbí..
<Chinese_soup> TaK mně se líbí vše, ale dej mi na to peníze.
<_hubert_> No, hele, takových 15 000 není tak moc... Jenže já mám problém sehnat i ty.. :D
 * ZOMBitch si mysli, ze koupit notebook podle vzhledu je ten nejlepsi napad :P
<Chinese_soup> _hubert_: pro mě je to moc, mam 500,- :D
 * _hubert_ nevybírá ntb podle vzhledu, ale myslí, že je to jeden ze středně důležitých aspektů. :P
<_hubert_> Chinese_soup: Ha! :D Tyjo, mít tak v kapse pětikilo... :D
 * Chinese_soup si myslí, že desing je to nejmenší
<Chinese_soup> růžová se dá přebarvit primalexem :D
<_hubert_> NA bílou, jasně. :D To bych pak trávil hodiny odlupováním, strašně návykové. :D
<Chinese_soup> tak kdyby to stalo míň než třeba černá verze, protože to nikdo nekupuje, tak neber to, že?
<_hubert_> Jako myslím, že by to byla blbost, dávat ntb levněji jenom kvůli barvě..
<Chinese_soup> a co čekáš lidi jsou blbí & obchody taky :D
<_hubert_> Lidi jsou blbí, to je vidět, třeba kámoška, co kupuje boty za 1 700,- a u Vietnamců má to samé za 100,-...
<Chinese_soup> no, právě
<_hubert_> To mě poser..
<Chinese_soup> neznate nejakou sifru s pevnym poctem znaku (napr. jako md5) co by se dala jednoduse desifrovat?
<_hubert_> Morseovka. :D
<Chinese_soup> nema pevny pocet znaku
<Chinese_soup> a navic by mi to akorat udelalo presny opak toho co chcu :D
<_hubert_> Mi je to jedno, já nešifruju, nezabývám se tím..
<Chinese_soup> já taky ne, proto se ptám :)
<Chinese_soup> potřebuju zkrátit kód
#ubuntu-cz 2011-06-23
<h00ked> neznate nekdo dobry soft na konverzi videa s moznosti vlozeni .srt titulku primo do souboru? hlavne aby to zvladalo z avi do mp4... zkousel sem pitivi, openshot, convert a nic neumi pracovat s titulky...
<freax> h00ked: avidemux si zkousel?
<h00ked> ha, nezkousel, prubnu :)
<h00ked> omg
<h00ked> jak se muze z 1,1GB .gz archivu rozbalit  5GB image o.O
<supersasho> :-D
 * ZOMBitch trubka,tyc,trubka,tyc,... :P
<Chinese_soup> áha
#ubuntu-cz 2011-06-24
<byper> ahoj nemohl by mi nekdo doporučit nějakou vhodnou wifi kartu pro vytvoření ap?
<h00ked> pruzkum trhu - kdo z vas pouziva ubuntu? :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked, ja rozhodne ne :D
<h00ked> muhehehe
<h00ked> dostal sem z xooma stabilne 1,5GHz :p
<h00ked> 1,7GHz uz bylo znat na baterce, mizela dost rychle :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked, a ty jedes na ubuntu ? kdyz ses ptal :D
<h00ked> ted zrovna jo
<h00ked> jinak jsem takova distro preletavka :D
<|Nuclear|> mezi cim ted litas ?
<h00ked> ubuntu, debian, arch a gentoo :D
<h00ked> a ted testuju na xoomu backtrack :D
<|Nuclear|> jj backtrack mam taky na jednom disku, ale primarne jedu na gentoo
<|Nuclear|> h00ked, mam dotaz, ty jsi pri instalaci gentoo delal manual config nebo genkernel
<h00ked> manual
<|Nuclear|> a vytvarel jsi initrd ?
<h00ked> initrd se neda rucne ne? nebo o tom aspon nevim ;)
<h00ked> genkernel all && ls /boot/kernel* /boot/initramfs*
<h00ked> jestli se dobre pamatuju, ted si nejsem jisty, jestli tam nema byt spis roura
<h00ked> resp. pokud vis jak rucne na initrd tak se rad priucim, o tehle moznosti fakt netusim ;)
<|Nuclear|> me prave genkernel haze nejaky fatal error ze se mu nedari skompilovat moduly a tak to chci udelat rucne
<|Nuclear|> h00ked, jinak to na cem se to chystam kompilovat je docela sranda masinka :D
<h00ked> nejaky starik, nebo hi-end? :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked, v private sprave mas link :D co ty na to ? :D
<h00ked> vypada slusne
<h00ked> na xeonu?
<|Nuclear|> 2x xeon
<h00ked> jo uz jsem si vsiml nalepky :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked, zkusim ten manual config sice tak na 99% nebude fungovat :D
<h00ked> nevim... podle erroru by se dalo zjistit co je blbe :)
<|Nuclear|> http://pastebin.com/7pnLwGEW
<|Nuclear|> nedalo :D ten log ma tak milion radku :D
<|Nuclear|> to co jsem ti hodil je tak dvacetinka logu
<h00ked> kratsi pohadka by nebyla? :D
<|Nuclear|> jj slova seru na genkernel a dam si manual :D 
<h00ked> tam je erroru jak nasrano :D
<|Nuclear|> akorat to neni pohadka ale balada
<h00ked> balada na ruple nervy? to by bylo mozna vystizne :)
<|Nuclear|> h00ked, ano je :D a na konci "Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!"
<|Nuclear|> h00ked, ne to ne ja jsem klidnej :D ale jak to nepujde tak tam navalim debian X86_64 :D
<h00ked> a misto all si nezkousel neco jineho?
<|Nuclear|> co treba ? ja potrebuju i moduly i jadro takze vsechno
<h00ked> resp. vlastne jak tam mas zapis?
<|Nuclear|> jaky zapis ? jako prikaz ktery mi po dvaceti minutach vypsal tohle ? :D
<h00ked> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/genkernel.xml
<h00ked> jestli tam mas flagy, nebo ciste "genkernel all"
<|Nuclear|> jen genkernel all
<|Nuclear|> u i386 jsem nemel problemy ale u amd64 je to samy problem :D
<h00ked> no ja mam na phenomu a zadny problem :D
<h00ked> ale je fakt, ze tam jsou stare opterony no... :D
<|Nuclear|> spis tam mam starsi xeony :D
<freax> uuiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :-D
<h00ked> kruci asi neumim s googlem... nejak mi nezobrazuje to co chci :D
<h00ked> tak jo, hura na presun systemu na jiny disk... :D
<h00ked_xoom> Aha, to je super pouzit v navodu pod live systemem soft, ktery neni v repo :-D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked_xoom, jj kdyz se dari :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked_xoom, ja uz kompiluju kernel :D "Dej buh at to projde" :D
<h00ked_xoom> Omg v tom pc je prachu jak kdybych ho dva roky neluxoval
<h00ked_xoom> Aha, ja ho dva roky neluxoval... :-D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked_xoom, me do toho serveru asi zavreli strojni vysavac
<|Nuclear|> tam prach nema sanci se usadit :D
<h00ked_xoom> No ty vole servery radsi nechci videt... ikdyz by to melo byt bezprachove prostredi... :-D
<h00ked_xoom> Ono ja mam hlavne pc v 4U racku... :-D
<|Nuclear|> :D :D :D
<|Nuclear|> ja mam 1U rackovej server vedle hlavy :D i kdyby me nekdo hodne stval tak mu to nepreju :D
<h00ked_xoom> Si mužů pod stůl aspoň natáhnout nohy vis co
<|Nuclear|> to ja sice taky ale neradsi bych ten server dal ven a sam sedel  doma a instaloval :D
<h00ked_xoom> Blba CES a klavesnice
<h00ked_xoom> Take jdu prubnout jak bud fungovat 11.04 se dvema LCD... :-D 
<|Nuclear|> :)
<h00ked_xoom> asi poridim 2TB interni a jeste dva 2TB externi a zbavim se fileserveru...
<|Nuclear|> proc ? 
<h00ked_xoom> to jeste nevim :-D 
<h00ked_xoom> tak stejne, pc bezi nonstop a disky pripojuju pres nfs, takze to muzu v klidu udelat i z pc. 
<|Nuclear|> a co tam mas za disky ?
<h00ked_xoom> ted 4x1TB v raid1
<|Nuclear|> pekne
<h00ked_xoom> plus flashku se systemem
<h00ked_xoom> snizovani nakladu, to vis, uz mi domacnost celkem leze do penez :-D 
<|Nuclear|> :D :D :D
<h00ked_xoom> a hura do unity :-D 
<h00ked_xoom> ty vole... orvni boot v pohode. Nastaveni dvou lcd v pohode, instalace ovladacu na grafiku.... fuuu to bude porod
<Chinese_soup> hod unity na xoom :P
<h00ked_xoom> mam
<h00ked_xoom> ati caralyst asi neumi spolupracivat se systemem...
<Chinese_soup> aha, ja myslel, ze ne :)
<|Nuclear|> h00ked_xoom, ani nespolupracuje s uzivatelem ani s hardwarem
<h00ked_xoom> ale to jo, ale na 11.04 se to nejak jebe
<h00ked_xoom> jinde mi nikdy nedelalo problemy
<|Nuclear|> h00ked_xoom, z mych zkusenosti je je ati vzdy problem 
<h00ked_xoom> z mych zkusenosti se s ati nikdy problem nemel
<h00ked_xoom> a to mi rukou proslo takovych 9 grafik  inimalne
<Chinese_soup> mam ATI a vse je v kernelu, takze v pohode
<Chinese_soup> na druhou stranu mam tak 5let starou grafarnu
<|Nuclear|> h00ked_xoom, tak jsem to dopracoval az ke kernel panic
<h00ked_xoom> sikovnej
<h00ked_xoom> jeste general failture a mas to komplet :-D 
<|Nuclear|> :D
<h00ked_xoom> _Brano_1 to mas z toho maca :-D 
<_Brano_1> h00ked_xoom: jo no… :D
<_Brano_1> pohodka :D
<h00ked_xoom> :-D 
<h00ked_xoom> btw porad stary pro?
<h00ked_xoom> nebo si upgradoval na air? :-) 
<_Brano_1> podľa trackingu to už je na pošte
<_Brano_1> :-)
<_Brano_1> sorry
<_Brano_1> blbé okno
<h00ked_xoom> hm...
<h00ked_xoom> jak zvysit vykon wifi kdyz: je tam router bez anteny - nejaky router od O2, kde je pravdepodobne antena integrovana uvnitr routeru a neni konektor pro pripojeni externi anteny. Routwr je umisteny za zelezobetonovou zdi a klient trva na tom aby byl umisteny tam a zaroven nechce aby tam byl dalsi router
<h00ked_xoom> a samozrejme pozaduje lepsi signal :-D 
<h00ked_xoom> napada nekoho neco?
<h00ked_xoom> potrebuju dostat signal ze stavajicich cca -80dbm na aspon -50dbm
<freax> vymenit router, nebo pripajet konektor na antenu :-P
<h00ked_xoom> no v tom je problem, router se vymenit neda a do routeru se hrabat taky neda...
<h00ked_xoom> taky dalsi problem - provozak je "umim zapnout widle, to jsem ale expert"
<h00ked_xoom> takze ma tuseni, ze linuxak mu tam dokaze z krabicky od sirek vyrobit lcd... :-D 
<h00ked_xoom> super, panbuh zase umejva ulice :-\ 
<_Brano_1> :D:D:D
<_Brano_1> no ja teda fakt silno pochybujem že sa to dá :D
<h00ked_xoom> mno ja taky
<h00ked_xoom> asi se tam ozeru a pak se uvidi :-D 
<_Brano_1> :D :D :D hahaahaha
<_Brano_1> lol
<h00ked_xoom> jinak nevim
<_Brano_1> no zákazník asi vie veľa o týchto veciach :D
<h00ked_xoom> nebo ho zhulim a to ty vlny i uvidi :-D 
<_Brano_1> :D :D :D
<h00ked_xoom> jj je to na slovo vzaty expert :-D 
<_Brano_1> čo dodať....
<_Brano_1> :D
<h00ked_xoom> me jedine napada nejak nenapadne nekam nacpat repeater...
<h00ked_xoom> bych mel snad jeste nekde nejaky mit
<_Brano_1> :D nenápadne :D :D
<h00ked_xoom> no kdybych tam nacpal nejaky maly napajeny z ethernetu, tak by to imho slo
<h00ked_xoom> kabelu navic si ani nevsimne :-D 
<h00ked_xoom> je tam dalsi kabel kvuli zesileni signalu ( coz bude pravda) a vic ho zajimat nemusi :-D 
<h00ked_xoom> ted mi vrta hlavou, jestli mu nemuze dojit, ze jenom pripojenym dalsim ethernetem se wifi signal zesilit neda.... :-D 
<h00ked_xoom> mno, snad se mi to povede, drzte palce :-D 
<h00ked_xoom> ty vole nic moc teda...
<h00ked_xoom> -82 dbm nejlepsi vysledek...
<h00ked_xoom> chmmm net od O2 je celkem des... kolisa jak divokej...
<|Nuclear|> h00ked_xoom, souhlasim
<_hubert_> Kluci, POLOPATICKY, co je to framework? :D
<spectrum1> framework .. jak bych to takhle v patek vecer vysvetlil .. wikipedie nestaci? ;-)
<spectrum1> radsi mi poradte ktera virtualizace je nejlepsi
<spectrum1> nakonec jsem si poznamenal openvz
<freax> spectrum1: podle ceho co potrebujes.. ale OS level virtualizace ma nejmensi degradaci vykonu a asi bych taky volil OpenVZ pred Linux-VServer
<freax> spectrum1: *podle toho na co ji potrebujes..
<spectrum1> freax, a co ze neumi windows? ..
<freax> spectrum1: do OpenVZ nenacpes Wokna...
<freax> spectrum1: na Wokna jedine full virtualizaci
<spectrum1> freax, to by musel byt xen, co?
<freax> spectrum1: Xen je zejmena paravirtualizer, ale plnou virtualizaci dokaze taky no... bejt tebou, tak ale na plnou virtualizaci pouziju radsi KVM
<spectrum1> ok, to openvz zni jednoduseji ..
<freax> spectrum1: rikam, ze zalezi na co to chces... OpenVZ je v pohode kdyz nechces virtualizovat wokna no..
<freax> ale KVM neni vubec slozity ;-)
<spectrum1> uz tak zkratka je difna ..
<spectrum1> chyba tam slovo open, tak to vypada jak nejaka sekta ;-)
<spectrum1> hmm, masaz celeho tela, to zni zajimave .. 
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem
<spectrum1> na zdravi!
<spectrum1> urcite se tu malo pylo co jsem tu nebyl .. ;-)
<freax> na zdravi! :)
<freax> a Open tam sice neni, ale podporu bys mel mit uz v kernelu ;)
#ubuntu-cz 2011-06-25
<qu|x> caute
<byper> ahoj nemeli byste nejaky tip na vhodnou kartu (hw) pro wifi ap?
<h00ked_xoom> Bry den
<freax> brej :)
<SquirrelCZECH> zdravim, pokousel jsem se sprovoznit zvuk pres sit na dvou Ubuntu PC (desktop a server) a mam problem se serverovym pulseaudio
<SquirrelCZECH> je zapnute, ale paman pise connection refused
<SquirrelCZECH> na desktopu nevidim moznost na pripojeni k serveru a device chooser na serveru zase vydi jen pripojeni na desktop ale ne na sebe...
<rtob> SquirrelCZECH, co ??kaj? iptables? Nem?? t?eba zapnut? firewall?
<SquirrelCZECH> ne
<SquirrelCZECH> jako, rano to fungovalo
<SquirrelCZECH> ted jsem restartoval desktop a zaboha to neslo
<SquirrelCZECH> na serveru jsem dal root/uzivatele do pulse skupin
<SquirrelCZECH> a na treti restart pulseaudia se to chytlo :-(
<rtob> co na to ??ct ne? wtf...
<SquirrelCZECH> ?
 * SquirrelCZECH ted nechape
<rtob> tak ??k?? t?ikr?t restart, pak se to chytlo, to ?lov?ku hlava nebere, tak ?ekne wtf ne
<rtob> j? bych m?l taky dotaz: je mo?n?, aby m?l init jedno p??m? d?t? a aby to p?itom byla zombie?
<rtob> myslel jsem, ?e init ka?d?ho ne-wait()-nut?ho potomka wait()-ne...
<_hubert_> Chce to jiný kódování.
<_hubert_> rtob: Nebo alespoň nepiš s háčky. ;)
<rtob> _hubert_, muzu :-) ale predchozi odpoved jsem nerozumel, co jsi prosimte psal?
<_hubert_> rtob: Změnit kódování pro FREENode na UTF-8.
<rtob> imho mam utf-8
<rtob> co ti vode me prijde, kdyz napisu: h??ky ??rky?
<_hubert_> Místo nich jsou otazníky.
<rtob> ja od tebe dostal: Nebo alespo nepi s hky. ;)
<_hubert_> Dopr. :D To jsi jediny, kdo to po me neumi precist. :D
<rtob> ja uz tusim
<rtob> mmt
<SquirrelCZECH> no
<rtob> _hubert_, co te?, ?lov??e?
<SquirrelCZECH> rtob: napis prosim 7:32:42 znova
<SquirrelCZECH> s otaznikama to fakt nejde :D
 * SquirrelCZECH ma otazniky
<rtob> dopr*
<SquirrelCZECH> njn
<_hubert_> Strasti IRC. :D
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> to neni jen IRC
<SquirrelCZECH> to je obecne treba jakakoliv komunikace linux-windows
<_hubert_> Kdo z Vas jede na win?
<SquirrelCZECH> pocita se wine?
<rtob> :-D
<rtob> ja mam 11.04
<_hubert_> SquirrelCZECH: Ty pouzivas IRC pres wine? :O Proc?
<SquirrelCZECH> nepouzivam, ale napadlo mne to jako docela masochisticka vec
 * SquirrelCZECH samozrejmne bezi na 11.04 a pidgin
<_hubert_> LOL. :D
<_hubert_> XChat forever.
<rtob> tady taky xchat, ale to kodovani se nejak jebe :-/
<SquirrelCZECH> jako
<SquirrelCZECH> puvodne bych si nechal Empathy
<SquirrelCZECH> ale ta neschopnost posilat soubory je...
<_hubert_> Ja Empathy pouzivam v klidu. :)
<_hubert_> Ale ne na IRC.
<SquirrelCZECH> tak ja ho zrusil kvuli toho ze neslo posilat soubory pres ICQ
<_hubert_> Neposilam..
<SquirrelCZECH> no ja taky neposilam
<SquirrelCZECH> ale prijimam :D
<_hubert_> :D :D Ja ani to..
<SquirrelCZECH> jinak empathy bylo fajn
<Chinese_soup> irssi ftw
<SquirrelCZECH> a jako, pokud se nauci ty soubory, tak klidne prejdu zpatky
 * SquirrelCZECH irssinu nemusi
<Chinese_soup> ja ji zeru
<_hubert_> The klient of the future, jo?
<SquirrelCZECH> jako, ja se jinak vesmes drzim defaultnich aplikaci
<_hubert_> Ja taky..
<Chinese_soup> pche
<SquirrelCZECH> coz jsem si vzpomnel ze chci brigadu na leto
<_hubert_> Stejne, jako skinu..
<rtob> _hubert_, háčky čárky, dobrý?
<rtob> _hubert_, hacky carky, dobry? 
<SquirrelCZECH> no, taky jsem si vzpomnel na duvod proc ji nemuzu mit :-(
<SquirrelCZECH> rtob: jj
<Chinese_soup> ještě dotaz, moje pojebane utf8 vidite?
<_hubert_> rtob: Jo jo jo, už to jede. U mě?
<SquirrelCZECH> _hubert_: tak to zas mam jiny a s ccsm jsem si dlouho hral :D
<_hubert_> Chinese_soup: Jo jo.
<rtob> _hubert_, Chinese_soup: ok
<Chinese_soup> _hubert_: rtob: diky, mě to nějak hapruje, když to posílám
<Chinese_soup> píše to otazníky když píšu*
<_hubert_> Super, všem nám to funguje, můžeme psát pořádně. :D
<rtob> :-D
<Chinese_soup> ale odeslaná zpráva má vše správně
<Chinese_soup> :D
 * SquirrelCZECH je zvyklej bez hacku a carek
<Chinese_soup> já jak kdy
<Chinese_soup> na irc taky spíš bez háčků
<SquirrelCZECH> ja porad :D
<_hubert_> Já ne, na IRC jsem jenom tady, takže to mám nastavený a radši do toho nevrtám. :D
<Chinese_soup> :)
<Chinese_soup> schválně, teď ty háčky vidíte?
<SquirrelCZECH> myslite si ze by nekdo vzal 17letyho kluka na brigadu okolo linux/pc?
<SquirrelCZECH> Chinese_soup: j
<Chinese_soup> a teď? čžřščžřřč
<SquirrelCZECH> ok
<Chinese_soup> hmm, divný
<Chinese_soup> ale dík
<Chinese_soup> SquirrelCZECH: budeš ninja co přeinstalovava widle na linux? :D
<_hubert_> SquirrelCZECH: Taky bych chtěl PC brigádu. :) :D Něco mi nabízel h00ked, k PHP, ale na to si nevěřím. :D
<SquirrelCZECH> tak s PHP jsem umel a snad bych si jeste vzpomnel
<SquirrelCZECH> ale nejsem schopny neco dodelat
<SquirrelCZECH> (jako projekt)
<_hubert_> Já jo, teď to šprtám, dodělávám vlastní RS. :D
<SquirrelCZECH> Chinese_soup: jako to neni prdel ale to mam jako "brigadu" ve skole
<Chinese_soup> SquirrelCZECH: heh
<SquirrelCZECH> uz tam je prvni linux pc
<Chinese_soup> _hubert_: co, že nic netweetuješ? :)
<SquirrelCZECH> a chci at je tam aspon linuxova ucebna
<_hubert_> Chinese_soup: Co bych měl tweetovat? :D 
<Chinese_soup> _hubert_: cokoliv! :D
<SquirrelCZECH> a nejvetsi prdel ze jsem jim tam nainstaloval archlinux na 7 let stary notes
<SquirrelCZECH> s gnome
<Chinese_soup> Já taky tweetuju hovadiny, jak sis asi všiml.
<Chinese_soup> SquirrelCZECH: to je normalka
<_hubert_> Chinese_soup: VÅ¡iml. :D
<SquirrelCZECH> (jeste gnome 2)
<SquirrelCZECH> a ten notes je rychlejsi nez notesy v nove ucebne :D
<SquirrelCZECH> pul roku stare
<Chinese_soup> no, to uz je neco jinyho :)
<SquirrelCZECH> nejake acery za 16k
<Chinese_soup> heh
<Chinese_soup> NTB jako kompy ve skole, hmm
<_hubert_> Chinese_soup: Spokojen? :) :D
<SquirrelCZECH> Chinese_soup: u nas bezne
<SquirrelCZECH> hlavne na ty notesy byla velka sleva
<Chinese_soup> SquirrelCZECH: já mám taky 6 let starý NTB @ Debian Squeeze  GNOME 2.30.2
<Chinese_soup> proto jsem rikal "běžně"
<Chinese_soup> _hubert_: zkontroluji
<SquirrelCZECH> a druha ucebna co mame je koupena "ucebna" od Dellu (30 notesu + ucitel)
<_hubert_> Já bych čekal, že když už se dostanu na Informatiku, tak nový PC resp. ntb dostanu a nic. :/
<SquirrelCZECH> kterou si ta firma celou nainstalovala
<SquirrelCZECH> a kdykoliv se neco stane, tak ve skole jen zvednou telefon a uz jede opravar, takze... :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> adminka se nemusi starat
 * SquirrelCZECH ma ted tyden stary acer :D
 * _hubert_ jenom tiše závidí. :D
 * Chinese_soup odteď nemá SquirrelCZECH rád :D
<SquirrelCZECH> a predtim jsem mel taky acer, ale tam jsem mel widle, od noveho notesu jsem si rekl ze NE
<SquirrelCZECH> ale hosi...
<SquirrelCZECH> stary notes mel 5 let :-)
 * _hubert_ by ale chtěl nějaký ThinkPad. :)
<Chinese_soup> SquirrelCZECH: já už ho mám skoro 7 let
<SquirrelCZECH> acer 4ever
 * Chinese_soup by chtěl cokoliv, jen né to co má teď :D
<SquirrelCZECH> sice to musim zpevnovat izolepou, ale ten pomer cena/vykon
<_hubert_> Chinese_soup: Cože Ti to leží na stole? :D
<Chinese_soup> :D
<_hubert_> :D
<Chinese_soup> _hubert_: http://cinskapolivka.mzf.cz/upload/_ntb.jpg tohle :D
<Chinese_soup> bum prask a bylo po displeji ( a ja ho nerozbil jen tak fyi )
<_hubert_> Super. :D
<Chinese_soup> 1.6GHz && 2GB RAM && 128MB VGA RAM
<_hubert_> Né, na tomhle neděláš, že ne? :D
<Chinese_soup> stačí takhle?
<SquirrelCZECH> juj
<Chinese_soup> _hubert_: tak vidíš ten externí monitor ne?
<Chinese_soup> na tom displeji mám jen vlc
<Chinese_soup> nic jinyho by se tam ani nehodilo
<_hubert_> Chinese_soup: Aha, jsem slepý. :D
<SquirrelCZECH> http://www.alza.cz/acer-travelmate-4750g-2414g50mnss-d234170.htm
<SquirrelCZECH> + mam dokoupene dalsich 4GB RAM
<Chinese_soup> _hubert_: tak ono je to blbě osvětlené, to tě ospravedlňuje
<_hubert_> :)
<Chinese_soup> hmmm, i5 ... *slint*
<SquirrelCZECH> jako
 * _hubert_ si myslí, že <!---NEČUM MI DO KÓDU, JE OTŘESNEJ :-)--->
<_hubert_>  je prostě super. :D
<Chinese_soup> _hubert_: děkuji
<Chinese_soup> :D
<_hubert_> :D
<Chinese_soup> a řekl jsem nečum tam!
<SquirrelCZECH> prdel ale je, ze za stejnou cenu davalo Lenovo,Dell,HP notesy s i3 .... :-(
<SquirrelCZECH> a grafika bud z procesoru nebo ati
<SquirrelCZECH> a ja vylozene chtel nvidii...
<Chinese_soup> _hubert_: a na ten javascript terminal radši nelez, to bylo na rychlo, je tam 1000 nedodělávek :)
<Chinese_soup> třeba rm jede jen s rm -rf / :D
<_hubert_> Já nevím, na grafice moc nebazíruju... Já potřebuju do školy jenom něco, co utáhne 3D Studio Max. :D D:
<SquirrelCZECH> he
<SquirrelCZECH> co ze delas za skolu? :D
<Chinese_soup> SquirrelCZECH: nj, ATI a linux je dost na píču podpora
<Chinese_soup> SquirrelCZECH: já mám tak starou ATI kartu, že už je v kernelu, takže jsem v pohodě
<_hubert_> Chinese_soup: Mi se to líbí, nejhorší je, že nikdy nerozumím cizím kódům. :/
<Chinese_soup> _hubert_: To většinou nikdy nikdo
<Chinese_soup> btw sere mě jak maš v nicku to podtržítko :D když chci odtabnout tak musim mačkat dvě klavesy a napsat _ 
<SquirrelCZECH> Chinese_soup: prave proto jsem chtel nvidii :-) hlavne jsem chtel SB, tj byla by tam i nova rada grafik a riskovat ze nebude podpora....
<Chinese_soup> SquirrelCZECH: njn
<_hubert_> Chinese_soup: To ten terminál. :P :D
<Chinese_soup> _hubert_: pche
<Chinese_soup> _hubert_: btw wget si hazel? :D
<SquirrelCZECH> coz takova otazecka
<_hubert_> Chinese_soup: K čemu? :D
<SquirrelCZECH> co pouzivate za hudebni prehravac?
<Chinese_soup> _hubert_: se koukni :)
<Chinese_soup> SquirrelCZECH: vlc
<_hubert_> SquirrelCZECH: Banshee!
 * SquirrelCZECH myslel ze vlc je urceny na fil
<SquirrelCZECH> **filmy
<Chinese_soup> SquirrelCZECH: a proč by měl?
<Chinese_soup> SquirrelCZECH: když umí i streamovat tak umí i přehrávat hudbu! :)
<SquirrelCZECH> nevim, to jsem si myslel :D
<SquirrelCZECH> ma knihovnu?
<Chinese_soup> ne, takovyhle kraviny nepotřebuju :)
<Chinese_soup> nejsem žadnej zavislak
<Chinese_soup> moje /home/polivka/Hudba ma jen 1GB
<Chinese_soup> a pouštím celou složku
<Chinese_soup> rofl, hodně vedle
<Chinese_soup> 280,2 MB :D
<_hubert_> Moje 1,7Gb, dřív jsem měl 8..
<SquirrelCZECH> he
<SquirrelCZECH> hehe
<SquirrelCZECH> Kolla Kolla  -  The Ark  () [1:08/5:27] 
 * SquirrelCZECH ma 56GB hudby :DDDDDD
<_hubert_> No jo, mně se povedlo smazat zálohu. :/ :D
 * _hubert_|irssi zkusi teda to irssi. :))
<h00ked_xoom> pardubice jsou strasna dira...
<_hubert_|irssi> h00ked_xoom: Dle ceho usuzujes?
<SquirrelCZECH> Logicka hadanka  -  HORKÝ**E  SLÍ**E  () [0:04/2:21] 
<_hubert_|irssi> Dohaje, irssi neumi diakritiku. :/ :D
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> mas to pokazeny
<_hubert_|irssi> Zkus ted. :D
<SquirrelCZECH> pockej
<SquirrelCZECH> myslis to moje np?
<SquirrelCZECH> tak to neumi diakritiku u mne :D
<SquirrelCZECH> mi blbne kdyz mam na windows pojmenovany soubor s hacky/carky
<SquirrelCZECH> tak to ubuntu neprecet
<SquirrelCZECH> *neprecte
<SquirrelCZECH> Ironic  -  Alanis Morissette  (Jagged Little Pill) [0:26/3:49] 
<Chinese_soup> _hubert_: umí
<Chinese_soup> ěščřžýáíé :P
<_hubert_|irssi> Už! :D Jde to přečíst po mě?
<SquirrelCZECH> jj
<Chinese_soup> 6. pad = mně :P
<_hubert_|irssi> Chinese_soup: No jo, tak se občas spletu. :D Důležité je, že /charset UTF-8 funguje. :D
<Chinese_soup> pche, /set term_charset UTF-8 :P :D
<_hubert_|irssi> Mám to hezčí. :P :D
<Chinese_soup> Nemáš.
<Chinese_soup> Máš to pro n00by :D
<Chinese_soup> no nic
<_hubert_|irssi> Mám, takové kompaktní, se tolik nenaťukám. :D
<Chinese_soup> si to vynahradíš hádáním se o tom semnou :P
<_hubert_|irssi> Alespoň se nenudím, takhle večer. :D A Ty to budeš mít pořád trochu delší. :P
<Chinese_soup> Jenže mně je to úplně jedno. Jelikož to napíšu jen při first run.
<Chinese_soup> ( sry, first run jsem neuměl napsat česky :D prvnim spuštění )
<_hubert_|irssi> Já už taky. Ne, já zůstanu u XChat, tohle mi připadá, jako ELinks. :D
<Chinese_soup> tak jasně, mně běží irssi na serveru
<Chinese_soup> a zbytečně forwardovat XChat nechci
<Chinese_soup> zbytečně moc ramky
<_hubert_|irssi> Pff, já toho tak moc nedělám. ;)
<_hubert_|irssi> afk Jdu sekat trávu.
<Chinese_soup> navic bych XChat nemohl mít vyskladany jako mam teď irssi
<Chinese_soup> _hubert_|irssi: enjoy
<_hubert_|irssi> Chinese_soup: Užil jsem si to. :D Jak vyskládaný?
<h00ked_xoom> podle toho ze tu jsem :-D 
<Chinese_soup> _hubert_|irssi: takhle nějak http://uppix.net/e/1/7/59d51b8644602337496adccc34e3e.png
<_hubert_|irssi> Chinese_soup: Jo jo, mám to podobně, ale mně se to překrývá a vše chno.
<Chinese_soup> :-)
<_hubert_> Po osmé za život mi spadlo Ubuntu. :/
<Chinese_soup> Mně spadl xorg, kvůli 58 tabům ve firefoxu & flashi
<_hubert_> 2 roky a celkem 8 pádů, to se s winama nedá srovnávat. 
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<Chinese_soup> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> Chinese_soup: to nechapu
<SquirrelCZECH> ja mam max 8
<SquirrelCZECH> ///
<Chinese_soup> SquirrelCZECH: :)
<Chinese_soup> SquirrelCZECH: každý má svůj styl
<SquirrelCZECH> ....
<SquirrelCZECH> a ja chcu podsvicenou klavesnici
<SquirrelCZECH> kurwa uz
<Chinese_soup> k čemu?
<Chinese_soup> se snad na ni koukáš?
<SquirrelCZECH> na nektere znaky jo :D
<_hubert_> Já ani nevím, jak moje klávesnice vypadá. :D
<Chinese_soup> já jí teda vidim jen když přicházím ke kompu :)
<SquirrelCZECH> hlavne si teprve tyden zvykam na AJ rozlozeni
<SquirrelCZECH> predtim jsem mel CZ
<_hubert_> Ale zato vím, co je v ní všechno nadrobeno. :D
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> mno
 * SquirrelCZECH si sprovoznil multitouch gesta na notesu
<SquirrelCZECH> a zjistil jsem ze mi funguje jedno :-(
<Amynka> to je plnohodnotna debata
 * _hubert_ má myš. :D
<Chinese_soup> ha 
<SquirrelCZECH> ,,,
<SquirrelCZECH> _hubert_: nahodou, poradny touchpad je lepsi nez mys, kromne hrani
<SquirrelCZECH> aspon pro mne :-(
<SquirrelCZECH> *:-)
<_hubert_> SquirrelCZECH: Mně se líbí MacBookovský.. :)
<Amynka> SquirrelCZECH: ty si ten zrzek z nomi.cz?
<SquirrelCZECH> jj, to je taky pro mne jediny poradny :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> Amynka: urcite ne
<_hubert_> Amynka: Člověče, Ty vždycky vylezeš jak medvěd po zimním spánku, to se mi líbí. :D
<Amynka> kez bych spala
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> vidim vsude chodici algoritmy
<_hubert_> Nemáš furt bdít. :P
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
 * SquirrelCZECH nevadi ze nespis, spis ma nekdy depky proc nespi
<SquirrelCZECH> *nespi
<Amynka> depky?
<Amynka> k cemu
<Amynka> sem si zvykla ze nemam kamarady nikdo me nema rad
<Amynka> a tak
<Amynka> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> no spis ten pocit
<SquirrelCZECH> ze je pulnoc patek/sobota vecer
<Amynka> no a?
<SquirrelCZECH> a ja misto toho abych chlastal jako kazdy pubertak v mem veku neco kompiluju :-(
<SquirrelCZECH> to je nekdy nepekny pocit
<Amynka> kolik ti je?
<_hubert_> Já kamaráda mám. :) Ale bude to nějaký oplilec, věčně leží pod stolem a hučí...
<SquirrelCZECH> 17
<Amynka> proc bys mel chlastat
<tvaculin> kdyz se ti to nelibi, tak s tim neco delej :)
<Amynka> ja v 17ti urco taky nechlastala
<Amynka> ale chlastala sem ve 13
<Amynka> xD
<Amynka> ted uz pit nemuzu
<_hubert_> Chlas je špatný, kdo by chtěl chlastat?
<Amynka> ja bych chtela
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> ale sem moc blba
<Amynka> a kdybych pila
<Amynka> tak sem blbejsi
<Amynka> a to by nedelalo dobrotu :D
<tvaculin> zivotni zjisteni :)
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<_hubert_> Hmm, každý, kdo nedostával výprask ožralého fotra, jasně.
<Amynka> neni zivotni zjisteni
<SquirrelCZECH> Amynka: tam jde o ten princip ze jaksi jsem na okraji vekove spolecnosti :-(
<Amynka> SquirrelCZECH: jezis marja to ja byla dycky a co jako?
<Amynka> celou stredni mi nadavali
<SquirrelCZECH> njn, ty jsi to mela mozna i horsi
<Amynka> jo
<Amynka> mela 
<SquirrelCZECH> kluk co je PC fanatik je snesitelne... jakztakz
<Amynka> taky me osahavali a podobny
<Amynka> traparny
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> proste totalni kokoti
<Amynka> ja nejsem pc fanatik
<SquirrelCZECH> mas Gentoo?
<Amynka> ale proste se nebudu bavit s bandou nadrzenych dementu co jen chlastaj a prenasej pohlavni nemoci
<Amynka> SquirrelCZECH: ne sem gentoo developer xD
<SquirrelCZECH> no, takze pro vetsinu lidi jsi PC fanatik...
<Amynka> proc jako?
<SquirrelCZECH> pockej
<SquirrelCZECH> PC "fanatik" tak, to nebylo mysleno doslova :-)
<Amynka> ale proc to nechapu
<Amynka> taky chodim na metalovy festivaly
<Amynka> a do starbucks
<Amynka> takze sem metal fanatik?
<SquirrelCZECH> to ne
<Amynka> a starrbucks fanatik?
<tvaculin> to bych pak byl taky
<SquirrelCZECH> tak proc to o mne kurde vsici rikaji? :-(
<SquirrelCZECH> muzu ja za to ze jedine co delam kdyz jsem doma je ze delam neco s pc?
<Amynka> a proc te kurva zajima
<Amynka> co o tobe vsichni rikaji?
<SquirrelCZECH> jak kdy
<SquirrelCZECH> blba nalada - zajima
<SquirrelCZECH> dobra nalada - nezajima
<Amynka> ukaz fotku
<tvaculin> Amynka: jo, tohle bys mohla tesat do kamene:a proc te kurva zajima
<_hubert_> Lidi venku jsou zlí.
<Amynka> tvaculin: proc jako?
<tvaculin> Amynka: protoze se tohodle drzim
<Amynka> tvaculin: jo takhle uz chapu jak to myslis
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> sry
<tvaculin> np
<Amynka> SquirrelCZECH: hele ja byla taky takova a reknu ti jednu vecd
<Amynka> SquirrelCZECH: SER NA TO
<Amynka> :)
<SquirrelCZECH> srat na lidi?
<SquirrelCZECH> ja bych rad
<SquirrelCZECH> ale mne bavi srat ostatni
<Amynka> ne
<SquirrelCZECH> a aby to clovek uspesne delal musi se o ne trosku zajimat
<Amynka> ser na to
<Amynka> co si o tobe mysli
<Amynka> ty trolle
<Amynka> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> jo to vim
<Amynka> tak to delej
<Amynka> SquirrelCZECH: a ukaz fotku
<SquirrelCZECH> jenze je rozdil vedet ze mam na ne srat a opravdu na ne srat
<_hubert_> Jestli si někdo bude pročítat logy... :D
<Amynka> hele
<Amynka> ja uz tu napsala tolik kravin
<Amynka> ze uz me zadny logy nevytrhnou
<Amynka> :D
<_hubert_> Mi povídej, já se ptal, kde se píše \n.. :D :D
<Amynka> troll
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> SquirrelCZECH: ukaz fotku
<tvaculin> SquirrelCZECH: ono to neni slozite... casem se to naucis
<SquirrelCZECH> Amynka: pockej, hledam nejakou kde neni draha polovicka a nevypadam jak ...
<Amynka> oki
<SquirrelCZECH> tvaculin: njn, spis mam nekdy napady jako napriklad: ziskat jejich hesli na FB a delat si z nich prdel
<Amynka> SquirrelCZECH: to je k nicemu
<SquirrelCZECH> uspokoji to me ego
<_hubert_> Stačí poradit, aby vypli svchost.exe, to je prdel. :D
<tvaculin> SquirrelCZECH: proc? vzdyt ti, z kterych stoji za to si delat prdel, to na sebe prasknou sami...
<Amynka> me nepride si smesne nekomu krast heslo
<Amynka> akorat ot vypovida o tom jak ses blbej
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> hackovani je mnohem zabavnejsi
<SquirrelCZECH> no, taky to jsou jenom napady :-)
<Amynka> nez nejaky vtipny srackyn a fb
<Amynka> ale co kdyz chces byt cely zivot blbej kluk co krade hesla :)
<tvaculin> tak tak Amynka, jen to hackovani neumim :)
<SquirrelCZECH> a jak se znam tak bych stejne ve finale delal tak at nikdo nepozna ze jsem mu vlezl na ucet...
<Amynka> tvaculin: jen lennost
<tvaculin> Amynka: to nepopiram
<SquirrelCZECH> a pak to vzdycky zavrhnu a jdu delat neco uzitecnejsiho jako napriklad: chatovani na irc
<Amynka> to neni uzitecne a naval fotku
<_hubert_> :D
<Amynka> bellman forduv algoritmus
<Amynka> nebo tak nejak
<Amynka> kurva
<Amynka> xD
<Amynka> nikdy nechodte na matfyz
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<_hubert_> NEpůju. :)
<tvaculin> na to uz nemam roky :)
<SquirrelCZECH> Amynka: to je problem, bud vypadam jako kreten, nebo na te fotce jdou videt jenom kozy me drahe polovicky
<_hubert_> Já ještě.. :D
<tvaculin> a jsem lenivy :)
 * SquirrelCZECH jde na VSB
<Amynka> SquirrelCZECH: odkud si?
 * _hubert_ se chystá na průmku. :D
<SquirrelCZECH> Ostrava
<Amynka> SquirrelCZECH: v poho urco nevypadas jak kreten
<Amynka> tak ukaz
<SquirrelCZECH> Amynka: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/208128_1252140320694_1745124315_464169_6186937_n.jpg to vlevo
<Amynka> hezke
<tvaculin> normalni vzhled na tvuj vek, nic zvlastniho
<SquirrelCZECH> njn
<_hubert_> SquirrelCZECH: Jsi na tom pořád líp, než já. :D
<Amynka> cos cekal
<Amynka> jahody?
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> tvaculin: kolik je tobe?
<SquirrelCZECH> jenze jedina osoba z 30 ze tridy ktera si to mysli je ta vpravo na fotce
<SquirrelCZECH> a ikdyz vim ze na to mam srat tak mne to proste nekdy sere
<tvaculin> Amynka: nedavno bylo 33
<_hubert_> Neřeš ostatní.
<tvaculin> tak tak
<Amynka> aha
<_hubert_> Máš pěknou holku, to Ti nestačí?
<SquirrelCZECH> no staci :D
<SquirrelCZECH> a za ni bych dal vse
<_hubert_> No tak se neser s ostatními. :D
<Amynka> njn
<Amynka> stejne se rozejdete
<Amynka> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> ...
<tvaculin> _D
<SquirrelCZECH> Amynka:  hnusna Amynka
<_hubert_> Ohleduplné.. :D
<Amynka> ja sem jen genialni
<Amynka> hnusna taky
<Amynka> pravda
<freax> uuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :-P
<Amynka> nicmene je tu pravdepodobnost nejaky 20% ze bys s ni mohl zustat na vzdy
<Amynka> si rad?
<_hubert_> Tys' tu chyběl. :D
<Amynka> registrrrrrrrr
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> "nerikej mi registr"
<freax> :D
<freax> d-_-b
<freax> kdo probudil tu zlou slecnu?!? priznejte se!!! :D
<tvaculin> vztahy, ktere zacnou takhle brzo nemaji ve vetsine pripadu vecneho trvani ;)
<Amynka> ti dam zla
<Amynka> ty osklivy x86 registre
<_hubert_> freax: To je jak drak. :D
<SquirrelCZECH> tvaculin: to mne moc nepresvedcuje
<SquirrelCZECH> freax: treba uz skoncil zimni spanek...
<freax> jen uprimna vid :D
<Amynka> a co jako
<SquirrelCZECH> no
<Amynka> SquirrelCZECH: no jo promin bduete spolu na veky a budete mit deset deti
<Amynka> a dum
<Amynka> a psa
<SquirrelCZECH> jezis
<Amynka> a bazen
<SquirrelCZECH> nestras
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> a kocku
<Amynka> a strom
<_hubert_> :D
<Amynka> a hril
<Amynka> gril
 * SquirrelCZECH se desi nad predstavou vychovavat neco co ma jeho geny
<Amynka> a plot
<Amynka> a auto
<tvaculin> SquirrelCZECH: staci si vzpomenout na dost lidi v mem veku... 30% lidi ze stredni uz je rozvedenych
<Amynka> ja na stredni sem..
<Amynka> no o tom se ted bavit nebudem
<Amynka> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> he
<SquirrelCZECH> tvaculin: porad mne to nepresvedcilo :-)
<Amynka> popojeli sme okenu a hulili cmoudovou travu
<tvaculin> SquirrelCZECH: no, povime si tak za 8-10 let, ju?
<Amynka> a pak se smajdalf tak zhulil ze nam ukazal trik se ..... PUF to sem vam vubec nemel rikat...
<Amynka> SquirrelCZECH: to chces v zivote sukat jen s jendou zenskou?
<Amynka> predstav si 
<Amynka> ze ti bude 70
<_hubert_> Došel nám toaleťak, tak jsme použili veverky. :o)
<Amynka> a rkenes si ty jo ja sukal jen jednu zenskou
<Amynka> to te nesere?
<Amynka> :D
<freax> :S
<Amynka> me by to sralo
<Amynka> :D
<freax> :D
<tvaculin> Amynka: boze... zas tak moc ho nedes :D
<SquirrelCZECH> eh
<Amynka> tvaculin: no co at to bere racionalne :D
<_hubert_> Amynka: Tebe by sralo, že jsi šukala jenom jednu ženskou? :D
 * SquirrelCZECH chtel neco prohlasit o pauze ve vztahu, nebo o volnejsich vztazich....
<tvaculin> Amynka: a jo, mas recht ;)
<tvaculin> Amynka: jen do nej ;)
<Amynka> _hubert_: ja rozhodne nesukala jen jednu zenskou ;) xD
<Amynka> nicmene
<Amynka> tohle tema zrovna neresime ze ano
<Amynka> :D
<freax> SquirrelCZECH: to nefunguje :P
<SquirrelCZECH> Amynka: a kolik ze jsi sukala?
<Amynka> SquirrelCZECH: zenskych?
<_hubert_> Už i ženská je dál, než já. :/
<Amynka> chlapu?
<Amynka> zvirat?
<Amynka> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> Amynka: zenskych a zvirat
<Amynka> nikoho sem panna
<tvaculin> ha
<tvaculin> kecko
<SquirrelCZECH> ...
<Amynka> zvirat zasny
<Amynka> zadny
<SquirrelCZECH> freax: myslis?
<Amynka> zensky tak 3
<freax> SquirrelCZECH: vim
<Amynka> mozna vic co ja vim
<Amynka> nejsem chodici 
<_hubert_> Hrome to je diskuse. :D
<Amynka> pocitadlo
<SquirrelCZECH> jo ah
<SquirrelCZECH> kdyz uz clovek nevi kolikrat tak je to spatny
<Amynka> nejsem lesba
<Amynka> je nsi myslim
<Amynka> ze je potreba vyzkouset vsechno
<Amynka> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<tvaculin> zarezy jsou k nicemu, zazitky jsou lepsi ;)
<Amynka> tvaculin: hele jak ktery :D
<SquirrelCZECH> mno
 * SquirrelCZECH ma rad bonzastyle v pidginu
<tvaculin> Amynka: pozitivni, na negativni srat :)
<Amynka> sure
<SquirrelCZECH> (10:29:31 PM) You feel a disturbance in the force...
<SquirrelCZECH> (10:29:38 PM) A: co potrebujes?
<SquirrelCZECH> (10:30:03 PM) B: sakra, chtěla sem si to rozmyslet a nepsat ti, máš moc chytrá pc, to se mi nelíbí :( :D
<Amynka> chytra pc
<Amynka> xD
<Amynka> co to je za blbku?
<Amynka> :D
<tvaculin> Amynka: respektive z negativnich se poucit... i kdyz, dvakrat do jedne reky nevstoupis, ale pocet vstupu do tech samych sracek je neomezeny ;)
<Amynka> klid amy
<freax> :D
<Amynka> dychej
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> fuuuuuu
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<Amynka> kamo mas chytra pc
<Amynka> xD
<Amynka> stejne ty zkurveny mrdky procesory umi jen scitat a nasobit
<freax> jn... sou k hovnu.. zemi ovladnou trojuhelniky :D
<Amynka> ty kokso
<Amynka> ted sem delala nejakou zkousku kde byla hromada trojuhelniku
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<Amynka> jedna byla na rovinne triangulace
<freax> zkousky mi ani nepripominej... ucim se tak 12 dni v kuse a zacina mi z toho jebat.. :/
 * SquirrelCZECH je rad ze jedine co resi jsou nerovnice s parametrem :D
 * SquirrelCZECH uz ma na dva mesice klid
<Amynka> a druha neco jako spernerovo lemma
<Amynka> :D
<tvaculin> jeste ze jsem studoval zemedelku :)
<Amynka> nerovnice s paramatrem
<Amynka> to sou pekny kurvy
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> SquirrelCZECH: se dela pres diskriminant vetsinou ne?
<SquirrelCZECH> ja nevim, ja v hodine spal u toho
<SquirrelCZECH> po tom co rekla ze to bude az na pisemce dalsi rok tak mi to je u ...
<_hubert_> žila byla jednou jedna princezna a ta uměla krasně zpívat a tancovat, bohužel jí okupoval jeden zlý černokněžník. Ale jednoho dne přijel princ na svém žluto růžovém oslíkovi, dal černokněžníkovi polibek z pravé lásky a ten tu krávu opustil a žil s princem šťastně až do smrti. :)
<Chinese_soup> gay
<SquirrelCZECH> Amynka: posledni co si pamatuju jsou kvadradicke rovnice s parametrem, lehke ale rozepisovani jak....
<Amynka> SquirrelCZECH: t ose taky dela pres diskriminant ne?
<Amynka> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> j
<Amynka> ja si tu blbou stredoskolskou matiku nepamatuju
<Amynka> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> nejdriv pokud tam mas px^2 tak pro p=0 a p!=0
<SquirrelCZECH> a pak to resis pro D<0,D=0 a D>0
<SquirrelCZECH> boring :-(
<freax> aaah!!! jdete do pr*ele!!! ja si sem jdu odpocinout od uceni a oni tu vybali matiku :D
<SquirrelCZECH> presto jsem v tom ale mel jedinou chybu z cele ctvrtletky
<SquirrelCZECH> a tak jsem melo 19,5/20
<Amynka> jo ja vim
<Amynka> to si pamatuju
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> freax: come on tohle se urcite neucis v matice
<Amynka> :D
<freax> :D
<freax> ze by na telaku? :D
<Amynka> freax: kolik ti je?
<freax> uz zase? :D
<Amynka> no jo no
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> jestli si na stredni
<Amynka> to se snad matiku neucis ne?
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> ja se nikdy neucila xD
<Amynka> protosem ted tak v prdeli xD
<freax> nejsem na stredni, ale klidne bych se tam vratil :)
<Amynka> asi
<freax> to byla pohodicka :)
<Amynka> freax: tak mi nerikej ze se kua ucis parametricky rovnice na vysce
<SquirrelCZECH> ja si to jednou precetl pred pisemkou
<SquirrelCZECH> to neni uceni :-)
<Amynka> no jo jasne
<Amynka> pane genialni
<Amynka> umis kvadraticke rovnice
<Amynka> pada mna zadek
<Amynka> :D
<freax> Amynka: ted se neucim matiku :P :)
<Amynka> az mi rozsiris ortonormalni bazi tak si popovidame :D
<Amynka> freax: a co ?
<SquirrelCZECH> jezis
 * SquirrelCZECH nechce at Amynka na neho mluvi sproste
<tvaculin> mluvi jak ji zobak narost, no a co
<freax> Amynka: vsechno mozny okolo IT, ale nastesti ted matiku neee :)
<Amynka> nerekla sem nic sprostyho
<SquirrelCZECH> co se ucis kolem IT?
<Amynka> freax: jako reba co?
<Amynka> treba
<SquirrelCZECH> Amynka: ja se ptal prvni
<Amynka> SquirrelCZECH: omdlivam z toho ze ses ptal prvni
<Amynka> k cemu ti to bude
<Amynka> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> jezis
<Amynka> ano jezis
<Amynka> rekl si nepodstatnou a zjevnou informaci
<freax> aah... treba OOP, strukturovana analyza systemu.. je toho kopice
<Amynka> o tom ze ses ptal prvni
<Amynka> tak sem ti odpovedela
<SquirrelCZECH> OOP nuda
<Amynka> no jo no
<Amynka> je ti 17 neumis spocitat nerovnici ale oop je nuda
<Amynka> nice :)
<SquirrelCZECH> njn
<Amynka> takovy frajirky mam nejradsi
<tvaculin> :)
<freax> :)
<Amynka> az si priste budu psat ovladac na otiskovac prstu
<Amynka> dejte mi facku
<Amynka> sviti mi to do xichtu
<Amynka> a nejde to vypnout
<Amynka> xD
<freax> :D vsechno jde vypnout... jde o to, jestli to pak zase zapnes :D :P
<tvaculin> jasne, jen to rekni dopredu
<Amynka> tohle neni standarni ibm ledka
<Amynka> a nechce se mi hrabat v tech blbostech
<Amynka> specifikacich a tak
<SquirrelCZECH> Amynka: staci umet reseni x^2-2x-t>0?
<Amynka> co ja vim
 * SquirrelCZECH prave nasel na googlu ten priklad a neni tezky :-)
<Amynka> a rozsirit ortonormalni bazi umis?
 * SquirrelCZECH by musel vedet co to je
<Amynka> njn
<Amynka> xD
<SquirrelCZECH> eeeej
 * SquirrelCZECH zjistil ze aby to pochopil by potreboval nejdriv chapat jine veci, ktere jsou s tim spojene
<SquirrelCZECH> a na to je uz moc hodin
<SquirrelCZECH> je
<SquirrelCZECH> tu je i zobakus, toho jsem dlouho neslysel
<SquirrelCZECH> Amynka: myslis ze by bylo hnusne prihlasit se lidem na ucet na FB a dat jim na zed odkaz, na navod na zapnuti kompletniho sifrovani
<Amynka> SquirrelCZECH: ne proc?
<Amynka> dyt je to fuk
<SquirrelCZECH> ok
 * SquirrelCZECH kdyz se bude nudit tak vi co bude delat
<Amynka> ale pubose by to mohlo znicit
<tvaculin> nejen pubose
<SquirrelCZECH> mne spis posledni dobou, kdyz jsem premyslel nad dulezitosti chrousta
<SquirrelCZECH> napadlo ze kdyz dany stroj nema sifrovany HDD, tak prakticky staci si k nemu sednout a clovek dostane pod ruku vse co na nem je...
<tvaculin> hmm, lepsi je to dostat z tech lidi osobne
<SquirrelCZECH> eh
<SquirrelCZECH> to se muze stat ze oni budou vedet ze to ja vim :-)
<tvaculin> jo, to je ale prave ono
<tvaculin> ziskat si jejich duveru, aby ti to sami rekli, to neni tak easy ;)
<h00ked_xoom> zrusit pardubice!!!!!!!!
<SquirrelCZECH> tvaculin: ja mam radsi kdyz vim vic nez si ostatni mysli ze vim :-)
<tvaculin> jsou moc daleko, jen at zijou :)
<tvaculin> a ze pozdravuju na #asp2 :)
<tvaculin> teda ne ze by me tam nekdo znal :)
<h00ked_xoom> debilni vesnice, ani poradna wifi tu neni...
<tvaculin> h00ked_xoom:  a pry ani zasuvka :)
<h00ked_xoom> ne
<h00ked_xoom> dementi
<h00ked_xoom> tu slapou ve sklepe cikani na kole
<tvaculin> white_kate si posteskla :)
<SquirrelCZECH> coz  mi pripomina ze ma soused na chate nezabezbecenou wifi a ja si chtel z domu vziti neco na wifimost
<freax> :D
<tvaculin> Chinese_soup: nevim jestli ti to follow k necemu bude... moudra ze me nepadaji :)
<Chinese_soup> tvaculin: nevadí
<tvaculin> Chinese_soup: ok, jen varuju :)
<Chinese_soup> tvaculin: chápu :)
<SquirrelCZECH> gn
<h00ked_xoom> aaaaaaaaaaaaa
<h00ked_xoom> uz nikdy nejedu na vesnici
<Chinese_soup> :D
<h00ked_xoom> vytacenej net a wifi nevi co znamena slovo wifi...
<Chinese_soup> v naší vesnici ( 500 obyvatel ) bys našel v hospě i zasuvku i wi-fi :)
<h00ked_xoom> vesnice sucks
<h00ked_xoom> ani pivo poradny tu nemaj...
<h00ked_xoom> gambrinus nejakwj.... patok...
<sonyk> nainstaloval sem adobe photoshop lightroom 3.4 na ubuntu 11.04 pod wine,dokonce sem ji pres air pocestil :) ale po importu raw souboru (konkretne .orf) olympusacke rawko mi nezobrazi vubec fotky,ani nahledy setkali se se uz s tim pls?d
#ubuntu-cz 2011-06-26
<markyxl> zdar, nevedel by nekdo jakto ze se mi nespoustej nektery hook scripty z /etc/initramfs-tools/hooks pri update-initramfs ? spustitelny sou, prava na nich nastaveny sou... to se nekde musi editovat seznam tech skriptu aby se tam pridaly nebo co?
<SquirrelCZECH> zdravim
<h00ked> hoj
<SquirrelCZECH> mam problem, na Ubuntu server mi nejde spusti pulseaudio... :-( http://pastebin.com/uRHQtAtj jsou errory pri "$ pulseaudio"
<Chinese_soup> pulseaudio sucks
<SquirrelCZECH> to je sice mozno ale porad mi to nejak nepomaha...
<freax> deja vu? :D
<h00ked_> dvakrat jebnout kladivem, jednou o zed a ritualne spalit instalacku winXP by mohlo zabrat
<SquirrelCZECH> nebo nakreslit na zem pentagram, obetovat kozla a tancit do kola po jedne noze do rytmu karla gota....
<SquirrelCZECH> zkousel jsem oboje ale nefunguje :-(
<Chinese_soup> tak pak už je jen jediná možnost
<Chinese_soup> Google
<SquirrelCZECH> he
<SquirrelCZECH> najednou to funguje
<SquirrelCZECH> a nechapu proc :-(
<h00ked_> to bude tim palenim XP :D
<_hubert_> Můžu poskytnout i pálení win7. :D
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> visty nekdo nemate ?
<_hubert_> Brrrr. :/
<h00ked_> visty? myslis win7 beta?
<Chinese_soup> spis pre-alpha
<h00ked_> jedete nekdo na mainline 3.0?
<h00ked_> mam dilema, jestli kompilovat 2.6.39 nebo jit rovnou na 3.0
<SquirrelCZECH> he
 * SquirrelCZECH premysli, v cem je vyhoda mit novejsi jadro
<h00ked_> porovnej changelogy a zjistis
<SquirrelCZECH> hmm
<_hubert_> Doháje, já jsem zase neschopný dneska něco napsat, to PHP mě nemá rádo.
<Chinese_soup> Však je neděle.
<_hubert_> Jste ochotni mi někdo poradit, jak seřadit výpis z MySQL_fetch_array() podle id sestupně?
<_hubert_> Jasně, jenom jsem Vás zkoušel.. :D Ale jak změnit velikost varchar by jste mohli..
<SquirrelCZECH> vsak to serazeni je easy
<SquirrelCZECH> v tom dotazu na konec pridas: "ORDER BY ID" ...
<SquirrelCZECH> a jeste se tam da neco pridat na sestupne :-)
<_hubert_> Jo jo, díky, to už jsem našel. :) Teď zvětšit to varchar.. :D
<_hubert_> Ha! alter table, našel jsem to. :)
<DarkKnightCZ> zdravim, je tu nekdo, kdo pouziva gnome-shell s pidginem v 11.04 ?
#ubuntu-cz 2012-06-18
<martas> zdravicko, potrebuju poradit s nastaveni rsyslogu.. konkretne aby mi pokud prijme log z nejake jine masiny v siti ten log hodil do extra souboru/slozky pro ten stroj...
<fornhort> zdravim, nemate nekdo zkusenosti s nastavenim prepinatelne graficke karty v ubuntu?
<FrostyX> fornhort: hele nemam, ale videl jsem o tom slusne info na wiki archlinuxu. Akorat se tam myslim jednalo o nvidia + intel. 
<FrostyX> Jop, slo tam o nvidia optimus .. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Bumblebee
<Chinese_soup> cool
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: btw mam novy pocitac \o/ :D
<FrostyX> to se mas :)
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: a budu muset pouzivat bumblebee, tak snad mi nevymaze /usr
<Chinese_soup> pouzit
<FrostyX> proc by ti melo mazat /usr ?
<FrostyX> ja jsem to teda nikdy nepouzival, tak nvm ..
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: neznas? :-)
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee-Old-and-abbandoned/commit/a047be85247755cdbe0acce6f1dafc8beb84f2ac
<FrostyX> Chinese_soup: zkus zalohu /usr, ale zalohy jsou pro sracky :-D :-D
<FrostyX> takze na punk :-D. prask do enteru a "Snad se to nerozbije" :-D :D
<fornhort> FrostyX: diky za tip. Ja mam radeonku, takze tam to asi aplikovat nepujde, ale postrehl jsem neco o switcheroo...to by mohlo byt reseni
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: jop
<Chinese_soup> fornhort: no, mam kamrada, co ma ATI a intelku na linuxu
<Chinese_soup> fornhort: a delal to pres nejaky ten ati srac
<Chinese_soup> fornhort: primo
<Chinese_soup> fornhort: sice to chtelo restart Xek, ale fungovalo to
<Chinese_soup> nejaky ten catalyst, nebo jak tomu nadavaji
<fornhort> Chinese_soup: no catalyst tam sice defaultne je, ale nespusti se kvuli "zastaralym" ovladacum. No a kdyz chci nainstalovat aktualni ovladace, tak to samozrejme crashne zejo :)
<Chinese_soup> tak to chce rozchodit ty nove ovladace
<Chinese_soup> protoze bez toho se imho je tezke docela honout
<Chinese_soup> hnout
<fornhort> take to tak vidim, no to zas bude :)
<Chinese_soup> zabava!
<fornhort> ano! to jsem mel presne na mysli! :D
#ubuntu-cz 2012-06-19
<ondrusu> Zdraviim
<ondrusu> Mam dotaz. Jde nekde vypnout ta napoveda na tom bocim panelu v ubuntu? Kdyz najedete na ikonu tak se tam zobrazi co to je za program, tak to mam namysli aby se to neukazovalo
#ubuntu-cz 2012-06-20
<sachy> ahoj:)
<pavolzetor> zdare
<pavolzetor> c
<pavolzetor> ne hangoute je nuda hrozna :D
<FrostyX> hoj
<sachy> njn, hodina pryc a nic se neresi
<sachy> hoj
<code-girl> cus :-)
<code-girl> minule se taky nic moc neresilo :D
<pavolzetor> ale urcite :PD
<sachy> ale ted se resi text-only:D
<sachy> a same blbosti
<pavolzetor> proste chyba tu Michal
<pavolzetor> s tym sa dobre hadalo :D
<pavolzetor> chybaju tu zeny, nuda tu je 
<pavolzetor> proste kazdy tu pise do chatu
<pavolzetor> a ja ze si budem pocuvat 
<pavolzetor> a prd z toho
<sachy> @pavel - kdyz jsme jen dva s mikrakem
<pavolzetor> to co su za ludi bez mikraku? nejaky novy druh asi
<pavolzetor> homo nonsappiens :D
<code-girl> vzdyt jsem koukala na g+ jen tak a je vas tam dost 
<sachy> ale nemame Michala:D
<code-girl> nvedela jsem ze mate tak silne citove vztahy, bez nej to asi nejde :D
<sachy> no treba kdyby tam prisla nejaka zenska...
<code-girl> no, to se vam bude hledat blbe... 
<code-girl> neznam jich moc co by je to zajimalo 
<pavolzetor> :D
<pavolzetor> michal je pan, bez neho to neni ono
<code-girl> vsak psal ze prijde kolem 9
<pavolzetor> ale tak vis jaky on je zodpovedny
<pavolzetor> minule ani temy nemal ;)
<pavolzetor> nerikam ze dneska ich diskutujeme
<pavolzetor> ale pekne smajliky
<pavolzetor> co to je?
<code-girl> to nevim, ale umi asi improvizovat :D
<sachy> @pavol: to je na me (smajl)?
<pavolzetor> sachy: yes
<pavolzetor> a tak bola to haluz
<pavolzetor> on je taky google fans
<pavolzetor> ja ani ne
<pavolzetor> ja sem realista vic
<pavolzetor> takze pekny clash 
<pavolzetor> uz je tu boss
<sachy> je to QIP Infium Compatible Pack pro Qutim - tenhle kecalek
<pavolzetor> pohdka
<pavolzetor> dikes
<sachy> nz
<Chinese_soup> ofc
<Chinese_soup> solved; netx
<Chinese_soup> next
#ubuntu-cz 2012-06-24
<yunife> caute lidicky, ako sa mate? dlho som tu nebol :-)
<yunife> aj vam sa tak ondi video v browsery? cervena farba je modra a modra farba je cervena, ako keby bolo RGB prehodene za BGR xD
#ubuntu-cz 2013-06-17
<Hannibalus> Zdravim, mohl bych dostat taku "malu" podporu? tyka se to ohledne driveru grafiky na notebooku
<FrostyX_> Hannibalus: rovnou se ptej, treba nekdo bude vedet a poradi ti :-)
<FrostyX> nebo ne :-D
<Chinese_soup> sp93 ne
<Chinese_soup> spíš ne
<Chinese_soup> :))
<Hannibalus> sorry, byl jsem pric, :)
<Hannibalus> no mam velky problem s prepinanim a kdyz nainstaluji bumblebee tak to nejede
<Hannibalus> a nevim uz co stim, resil sem to i tu: http://www.abclinuxu.cz/poradna/linux/show/377971#18 a ted sem i napsal na ubuntu.cz forum
<Hannibalus> http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/bumblebee myslite ze tu je pes zakopany? :)
<FrostyX> Jako jestli mas nvidia optimus a chces pouzivat jednu nebo druhou kartu pro urcite aplikace, tak bych tenhle postup urcite zkusil. 
<Hannibalus> no jenze ja to tak chci len nevim jaky ovladac mam nainstalovat jako zakladni nvidia a pak to bumblebee uz by sem dal podle toho navodu
<FrostyX> Jako prvni vec ve spojitosti s bumblebee mi to naslo archwiki. A podle ni to vypada, ze bumblebee funguje i s nouveau i s proprietarnim ovladacem. Tak to bude mozna jedno a treba bude stacit nechat ty co mas nainstalovane ted
<FrostyX> viz sekce installation: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Bumblebee#Installation ve ktere je odstavec "Installing Bumblebee with Intel/NVIDIA" a taky "Installing Bumblebee with Intel/Nouveau"
<Hannibalus> no prave teda nemam zadny a proto pisu sem i na forko abych zacal s cistim linuxem
<FrostyX> koukni se jestli mas nainstalovany balicek xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<FrostyX> Podle me bys ho mit mel
<Hannibalus> jo amm
<Hannibalus> mam
<FrostyX> Tak vidis :-)
<FrostyX> Tak mas nainstalovany nouveau (tzn opensource ovladac pro nvidia karty)
<Hannibalus> jo vim , takze ted muze pekne nainstalovat cmelaka?
<FrostyX> rekl bych ze by to melo jit. 
<Hannibalus> tak diky, ale to budu resit az zitra(teda dnes :) ) urcite sem dojdu povedet jak to dopadlo, a bru noc, vsem
<FrostyX> Jedina takova vec - ale nejsem si ted jisty: Ty uzavreny ovladace maji myslim vetsi vykon nez ty nouveau
<FrostyX> takze jestli se na tom chystas hrat nejaky narocnejsi hry, tak se podivej na nejaky srovnani vykonu
<Hannibalus> to vim, ale vyskousim obe asi
#ubuntu-cz 2013-06-18
<hannibalus> Zdravim,  iba chcem oznamit FrostyX ze navod http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/bumblebee funguje skvele a konecne se mi podarilo rozjet i NVidiu
#ubuntu-cz 2013-06-19
<viktor> pomuze nekdo pres teamviewer pls
#ubuntu-cz 2017-06-20
<jdrab> o/
#ubuntu-cz 2019-06-17
<mhb> susancalavera: ahoj, mám rád vepřové maso
